# SoCal stolen tool recovery



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.presstelegram.com/genera...hold-event-in-hopes-of-returning-stolen-items

If you or your friends have had tools stolen you might get lucky


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

On all my tools I stamp my initials, for several reasons..when someone else at a job site says it theirs, I show my initials..no fight or issues I get it back, and if its stolen I can ID the tool, any tool worth more than $50.00 Ill try and lift a label or under a handle cover, stamp a second set of initials, if the obvious ones are ground off...saved a fight with people many times in the past...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Throw that scumbag to the lions.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just had a jobinterview today where the last guy up and left after 3 years and stole tools for about $1000 from the van when he left. I wonder how that kind of people can sleep at night.


----------

